# Mk3 Rear caliper replacement help - brake line to caliper leak



## illini06 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Mk3 Rear caliper replacement help - brake line to caliper leak - FIXED with MkIV's*

I have a Mk3 VR6 and just replaced my right rear caliper with a rebuilt. Everything went smoothly except for a small leak at the point where the brake line enters the caliper. I took the old caliper off of the brake line and screwed the new one on but can't get the line tight enough to stop the very slow leak when the brakes are applied. The rebuild kit was from Advance and came with two copper crush washers but I could not figure out where those went as there weren't any on the caliper before and the Bentley doesn't show any.

Is there something I missed to make sure this seals up, or is this possibly what the washers are for?

Also, I kept the rubber line in place and unscrewed the caliper from it/ screwed the new one back on. The line happened to not be twisted when I finally got it tightened down and in place but is there a better way to tighten the line to the caliper that allows the line to twist as it is threaded in to the caliper?

Thanks!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Are you sure they gave you the correct caliper?

The copper crush washers are normally used with a banjo bolt fitting.


----------



## illini06 (Jun 9, 2010)

I do believe it is the correct caliper. It was very similar to the old one and fit right up. The crush washers look just like the ones sold with this kit

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...er_Rear_Right_Remanufactured&products_id=3965

There are no banjo bolts on the lines, the old caliper, or the new caliper. The line just threads in to the caliper body directly.


----------



## illini06 (Jun 9, 2010)

Update: FIXED! I finally cranked on the hose hard enough to stop the leaking but then noticed that the rebuilt caliper was leaking around the handbrake lever. I said screw it and returned it and ordered the MkIV caliper kit from MJM and haven't had a problem since!


----------

